# JOGL - Problem mit DEPTH_TEST



## Anon (29. Nov 2007)

Hallo,

Ich spiele momentan ein wenig mit JOGL rum.
Habe aber ein Problem mit dem Z-Buffer.

Wenn ich den Tiefen Test einschalte sieht das ganze wie auf dem oberen Screenshot aus.

```
gl.glEnable(gl.GL_DEPTH_TEST);
```

Der untere zeigt wie es aussehen sollte, halt ohne Tiefentest.

http://img406.imageshack.us/img406/8915/joglgo4.png

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand warum der das so verkrüppelt darstellt.
Eigentlich weiss ich auch ehrlich gesagt nicht genau wann ich das aktivieren muss.


----------



## Evil-Devil (29. Nov 2007)

Auf was hast du deinen Tiefentest denn eingestellt?


----------



## Guest (29. Nov 2007)

Evil-Devil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf was hast du deinen Tiefentest denn eingestellt?



Momentan auf gl.glDepthFunc(gl.GL_LESS);
Wenn ich es jetzt auf GL_ALWAY stellen würde wäre es wie als wenn der Tiefentest aus wäre.


----------



## Evil-Devil (30. Nov 2007)

Hast ja noch mehr States die du wählen kannst. Schon mit GL_LEQUAL versucht?


----------

